# 2х Tesla Battery Module 24V 250Ah 5.2 kWh 444 Panasonic Cells



## MasonLucas (Oct 2, 2020)

2х Tesla Battery Module 24V 250Ah 5.2 kWh 444 Panasonic Cells On Ebay

https://www.ebay.com/itm/392909506424?


----------

